# Sticky  Sanus Systems NF 30 Natural Foundations (Black)



## Reviews Bot

*Sanus Systems NF 30 Natural Foundations (Black)*

*Description:*
The Sanus NF30B Natural Foundations 30" Speaker Stand offers high performance speaker support with the natural beauty of real hardwood construction. This speaker stand is constructed with acoustically superior 3/4" MDF and comes with both premium and adjustable carpet spikes and polyester feet to ensure a stable grip on any floor surface.The base features beveled edges with a hand rubbed black finish. The unique wire management system keeps your cables out of the way. Use the speaker isolation speaker studs to provide a stable, non-slip surface for your speaker.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Sanus*EAN*0793795283016*Feature*For Carpet or Tile Floors: These speaker stands come with two different foot options for placement on either carpet or tile floor.
Wire Management: The unique wire management system lets you hide cables in a safety channel behind the pillar
Speaker Isolation Options: Sanus's speaker stand comes with two different speaker isolation options,
Included are four carpet spikes and four screw in polyester feet
You can use the neoprene pads or the brass studs, whichever one suits your purpose*Item Height*4 inches*Item Length*27.5 inches*Item Width*11 inches*Label*Sanus*Manufacturer*Sanus*MPN*NF30B*NumberOfItems*1*Package Height*4 inches*Package Length*27.7 inches*Package Weight*16.4 pounds*Package Width*11 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*NF30B*ProductGroup*Home Theater*ProductTypeName*AV_FURNITURE*Publisher*Sanus*SKU*VS397127*Studio*Sanus*Title*Sanus Systems NF 30 Natural Foundations (Black)*UPC*793795283016*UPCList - UPCListElement*793795283016*Item Weight*16.5 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*NF 30 (Black)
NF30B
69660D*Model*NF30B*Color*Black*Department*Electronics


----------

